
HERE IS key (2017) - okket
https://dave.cheney.net/2017/08/21/the-here-is-key
======
okket
Previous discussion from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15063841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15063841)
(54 comments)

